
Verisign Domain Hashlink - dotmanish
https://www.domainhashlink.com/
======
parliament32
How is 'example.com#coupon' different from 'example.com/coupon'?

Oh wait, they answered that:

>Anyone who's ever tried to create new or update existing URLs on their
website knows: Anything with a forward slash requires IT help and additional
programming, or at least someone tech-savvy. That all changes with Verisign
Domain Hashlink. By using the # symbol in a shorter, friendlier URL, you can
do nearly everything on your own.

Right.

